# Word of the Day: Rozzle



## RubyK (Nov 24, 2020)

ROZZLE​An old English dialect word meaning “to bask by the fire,” or “to scorch something in a flame.”

The campers rozzled by the fire and sang songs this evening.


----------



## RubyK (Nov 24, 2020)

The hamburgers on the grill were rozzled to a crisp because Uncle Henry forgot to check on them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 24, 2020)

Dear husband and I rozzle all the time (a cuddle or short embrace).


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2020)

I would love to rozzle by aromatic fire with my dear pets!


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 25, 2020)

Our son surprised us when he started to  rozzle the roast with a  propane torch.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

If I ever learn how to play the fiddle, I'm going to rozzle up my bow like the devil in Georgia (Charlie Daniels)!


----------



## debodun (Nov 25, 2020)

I've rozzled a few marshmallows in my time.


----------

